# Home insemination or IUI via a clinic



## Fugee (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi ladies. I would really love some advice as i start my donor conception journey. I had decided to try my first attempt at donor conception in June via the Cryos sperm bank in Denmark before their regulations change. If that didn't work then try using a clinic. I hadn't planned on checking AMH levels etc and just go for it at ovulation but now I'm wondering if I should go straight to a clinic and have treatment there. I have no reason to believe I have fertility issues as have never tried before. Can anyone give some insight on whether I'm being naive and should do it first through a clinic with all the tests and sperm delivery there?
Any advice would be much appreciated. Has anyone been successful via home insemination?


----------



## vickydyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

Me & my GF tried home insemination with a donor we met through a matching forum, Pride Angel. We tried for 6 months, tracked our ovulation each cycle, inseminated every day from a few days before ovulation to a few days after & unfortunately it didn’t work. I have been tested for all fertility issues & everything is working as it should be so I guess we were just unlucky. We are now going private, in a clinic to try again, we are just waiting for our cycle to start, we don’t qualify for any help on the NHS as you have to attempt 6 cycles of self funded IUI before they will fund IVF! 

Have you made a decision yet? There is no harm in trying it at home, you’ve got nothing to lose!? 

Hope your well.

Vicky x


----------

